# Whole Herd of 'Hibas



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Ran across these little gems on Thanksgiving. I'd been all over them if it wasn't for that darn embargo thing.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Ran across these little gems on Thanksgiving. I'd been all over them if it wasn't for that darn embargo thing.


:r :r :r


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Looks like you could have picked up a few nice "tobacco pipes" from the same table :r:r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hints of newspaper ink and burning cardboard :dr


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

they look like they're in pristine condition


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Wish you were available to teach self control.... You must have iron plated will power to resist such fine fabled glass top Cohibas......


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Rahllin said:


> Looks like you could have picked up a few nice "tobacco pipes" from the same table :r:r


Not just "tobacco pipes", but looks like there is wide selection of Meth pipes there as well...defiantely a reputable vendor. :r

Other than the Cohibas, it looks a little like a "Cigarland". LOL!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Beautiful...take one of these, ahem, Cohibas, crush back into cigarette filler form, stuff into meth pipe, and enjoy! o


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

:rHow did you pass that up? Were they just too expensive?:sl:r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

serial question here

is it illegal to bring back fakes?

my parents still live near mexico and I've seen those very boxes. If I wanted to bring them back as a gag gift, do you think customs gives a crap?


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice glass tops.:r

I am sure you are not breaking the law buy buying these...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> serial question here
> 
> is it illegal to bring back fakes?
> 
> my parents still live near mexico and I've seen those very boxes. If I wanted to bring them back as a gag gift, do you think customs gives a crap?


:2

If they see "Hecho en Cuba", you will get in trouble. Customs agents aren't experts in box codes and packaging and such.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

no you cant bring back fake cubans

put a little age on those bad boys and you got your self a good smoke:BS


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Need Windex to clean the box? You got a whole heap of trouble.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

About as fake as it gets right there.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Smoked said:


> About as fake as it gets right there.


I think I can top that... these are fake Dominican Cohibas (ie, knock-offs of the Dominican Cohiba knock-offs)...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The second box from the left is the only legit one cause it has the second sticker! :r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

They look well worth the risk :dr


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Ran across these little gems on Thanksgiving. I'd been all over them if it wasn't for that darn embargo thing.


Partner, it is a good thing you did not buy those. Looks to me like maybe Calica or somewhere in Mexico, those look to be the finest hand rolled Cuban cigars made in Mexico!

You would have opened them up and found them to be poorly constructed and probably with the consistency of a cold hot dog. You just have to be careful as I have found that the majority of the Cohibas found in Mexico are fakes.

If there is interest I, along with the other gorillas in Mexico, can help name the spots where you can find good cigars, and yes Customs would be all over that, they dont care if they are fakes or not, it is intent in this case.

Please respond if there is interest and we can put together a quick list for both sides of Mexico. :tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I musta been stayin' at a higher class joint cause there was vanilla flavored ones too!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Wow! I don't know how you showed such remarkable restraint! I thin I would have just grabbed them all!!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

How much did you spend... photos of bands plz.. and... last but not least.... cohibas are too risky for good taste. PM me for a trade.. as long as you dont send the cohibas


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Quick, buy those now. There were only 50 clear tops made of the famous "rubusto"

OX


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Didn't we see these on ebay last week?
:r:tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

That's hilarious!:r:r love the slide glass top


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I BOUGT SOM OF THOSE COHIBARS W/ GLASS TOP AND THEY R REAL YEH REAL MY FRIENDS BROTHERS MOTHERES UNCLE WORKS IN CUBA AND HE GOT THEM FOR ME SO SCREW YOU GUYS THAT THINK THIS IS FAKE ITS NOT CHECK MY EBAY LISTING ONLY $500 NO RESEVRE NOT FAKE IT HAS STICKERS THAT SAY CUBA ON IT AND EVRYTHING









:chk :chk :chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Shiz bro, send me a link so I can bid my azz off.....:chk


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Packaging is worth more than the gars:tu


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

moki said:


> I think I can top that... these are fake Dominican Cohibas (ie, knock-offs of the Dominican Cohiba knock-offs)...


mmm. i love me some good rubustos


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Harpo said:


> I BOUGT SOM OF THOSE COHIBARS W/ GLASS TOP AND THEY R REAL YEH REAL MY FRIENDS BROTHERS MOTHERES UNCLE WORKS IN CUBA AND HE GOT THEM FOR ME SO SCREW YOU GUYS THAT THINK THIS IS FAKE ITS NOT CHECK MY EBAY LISTING ONLY $500 NO RESEVRE NOT FAKE IT HAS STICKERS THAT SAY CUBA ON IT AND EVRYTHING
> 
> :chk :chk :chk


:r:r


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe you could have used the boxes for your keys and spare change, they do look awful nice


----------

